# Cómo reparar fuente de Sony Genezi hcd gnx600



## telenkekes (Feb 17, 2014)

amigos, tengo un problema en la fuente de este equipo, resulta que tiene dañado el ic mr5060, este ic lo he buscado pero no lo encuentro, entonces he probado hacer oscilar la fuente poniendo el transformador en una fuente de pc y funciona, da los voltajes adecuados,  pero quiero hacer algo mejor, que no sea una placa tan grande como la de la fuente de pc, alguien puede ayudarme para poder resolver este problema? 
Un cordial saludo y gracias de antemano. ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 17, 2014)

Hola carissimo telenkekes , saludos cordeales  a ustedes estensivo a toda mi querida Quatemala , acaso ? tienes lo diagrama esquemactico desa fuente ? , te pregunto eso para poder ayudarte mejor.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telenkekes (Feb 17, 2014)

si amigo, tengo el diagrama te adjunto lo de la fuente, necesito tu ayuda.   Que DIOS te bendiga.


----------



## alejandro valero (Sep 10, 2015)

saludos ,tengo en el taller este sony genezi MHC-GNX600 que me llego sin audio ni siquiera por los audifonos el tiene las salidas de audio por tres integrados de superficie (l ,r y sub) en el canal r hace a veces un ruido y de momentos el equipo se protege y se apaga no conozco estos equipos y solicito una orientacion para saber si son las salidas que me extraña que se dañen las tres simultaneamente aunque la dueña me dijo que primero fue una y luego las otras
subo el diagrama


----------



## johnier (Sep 10, 2015)

Desvincula el+b acada uno de los ic para mirar si es por ahí que está causando la protección


----------



## alejandro valero (Sep 10, 2015)

la protección se activa cuando le conecto el sub woofer si pongo a trabajar el equipo sin parlantes no se activa pero si conecto los parlantes no suenan


----------



## johnier (Sep 10, 2015)

¿los parlantes estan buenos?


----------



## alejandro valero (Sep 10, 2015)

si tienen 7.8 ohm yo pongo a funcionar el equipo con los audífonos conectados  no se protege leyendo todo un cd péro en los audifonos no se escucha nada tampoco,al desconectar los audifonos ya sea con 1,2 o los tres parlantes se protege o sin audífonos ni parlantes tampoco se protege


----------



## johnier (Sep 10, 2015)

Hasle un rastreo de audio


----------



## el arcangel (Sep 11, 2015)

Probaste los parlantes en otro equipo? probaste otros parlantes ? ojota con los Ω.
Podes comprobar D655 y D658 , para no andar sacando nada desligá los colectores de Q865 Q866 que son los tr de la protección ,prende el equipo y sin conectar nada medí si hay Continua a la salida. Saludos y Suerte


----------

